# tesla model S port on another car



## tenthousandclowns (Jun 21, 2012)

There are many 80 amp (19Kw or so) stations around to charge tesla model s cars, using the same j1772 signals but a different shape plug. Does anyone know how to get a salvage Tesla S charge port, or how to print one? Tesla makes a Tesla car/j1772 charger adaptor. I want to make a 1772 car/Tesla HPWC adaptor. I assume it could be 3d printed somehow and pins added. My j1772 inlet is rated for 75A. But also the port could be found somewhere probably. This is probably only of use to the diy people since the manufactured cars only charge at six or seven Kw now... any ideas or other interest out there? I assume Tesla would not want us do do this.


----------



## riba2233 (Apr 29, 2015)

Didn't Tesla opened up their patents? Maybe there's some useful info there, on charging protocols, etc.


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

Why not just cut the end off of the HPWC EVSE unit and put a J1772 end to mate with your car?


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Don't the Tesla charge stations have a " handshake" protocol to only work with registered Tesla vehicles ?


----------



## tenthousandclowns (Jun 21, 2012)

My understanding is that the tesla patent release was mostly a PR move more than a release of individual protocols and making all replacement parts generally available... That said I don't have definitive information saying that the Tesla HPWC and J1772 protocols are identical; I read that on the Tesla forum but can't find it right now and can't verify if it is true. The fact that the J1772-Tesla adaptor is compact and relatively cheap may be a clue that it is only for changing the shape of the plug and not any of the signals.

I am looking to use these stations while on the road; I generally don't need to charge that fast while at home (My $100 RV cord can give me 10kw at home.) But it seems that one could put a $100 J1772 pistol on a $750 tesla HPWC and save more than $1000 over a $2000 high-powered clipper creek charger. There may be some important differences I am overlooking.

I am sure that the Tesla DC superchargers communicate wirelessly with the Tesla cars but I'm not sure if the AC HPWCs do.. They do have some signal that opens the door to the charge port but I doubt there is an activation sgnal.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Didn't the guys from EVTV do a bunch of work on cracking the Tesla charger ports ?


----------



## CKidder (Dec 12, 2009)

Karter2 said:


> Didn't the guys from EVTV do a bunch of work on cracking the Tesla charger ports ?


No, we haven't; at least not yet. There are various discussions about whether it would even be a good idea to do this. As far as I know the Tesla supercharger port uses a canbus protocol of some sort to communicate with the car. In theory this comm protocol could be spoofed. 

What we did was enable CHAdeMO without officially sanctioned equipment. This isn't as big of a deal (legally) because those chargers are specifically for everyone who drives an EV and has the proper plug. Tesla superchargers are specifically just for Tesla Model S owners.


----------



## LotusEV (Sep 8, 2012)

Don't forget that Tesla doesn't give a rats behind about actually progressing EV movement, the patents were PR, as is most everything they do, smoke and mirrors... 

I owned a Roadster, battery degraded pretty badly and range was never what they said it would be... 

Remember when they said the roadster would only be like $80K... then $90K... Then... Finally came out at $125K... 

They are huge BS'ers... And I have no doubt they would fight all they could to prevent anyone else from charging at a MS station, you would likely be sued by them, don't forget they don't care about your EV, unless it is a Tesla...


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

kennybobby said:


> Why not just cut the end off of the HPWC EVSE unit and put a J1772 end to mate with your car?


This won't do what they want which is to exceed the 70 amp J1772 limitation. And most of the J1772 connectors are only rated for 30 amps.

There is a jumper in the Tesla EVSE to set the current the device will do. If I remember correctly you could select 100 amps as the highest setting. I think one of the home fires a few years back was caused by someone doing this and overheated their inadequate wiring.


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

tenthousandclowns said:


> ... My j1772 inlet is rated for 75A.


Please show a picture and/or explain how you did this.


----------



## tenthousandclowns (Jun 21, 2012)

The J1772 inlet I bought says it is rated at 75A on it. I've never tried it and I don't know if it would actually do 75, the pins look a little small to me. My main goal for this thread was to find or make model S charge port and try it out; since some charging locations have a 6.6kw J1772 next to a significantly higher powered Tesla HPWC. My car charges at 7kw (30A) now, but I am planning to upgrade it to 12kw or so, (that would be about 50A @ 240v or 60A @ 200v)


----------



## tenthousandclowns (Jun 21, 2012)

I got the J1772 port on ebay from modularevpower.. the one they have on there now is aluminum instead of plastic and they claim a 50A rating.. So I can't say I stand behind the 75A rating of the plastic one.. it just said 75A on it. But still we should be doing better than 6.6kw if we want to drive around the country/world.


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

i would be surprised if the plastic one could survive 75A...


----------



## sirwattsalot (Aug 27, 2012)

It could be done but, it should not be done. Tesla charging stations are not federally funded. They are not public charging stations. They are only for Tesla cars that can fast charge. Public charging stations provide the J1772 plug and sometimes a standard NEMA outlet as well. I must say that I am a bit surprised that Tesla is not doing more to help support the infrastructure and to promote a concept that is still struggling to gain public support. I was disappointed when I examined the plug at Tesla's new charging station in our city. My car will not benefit from stopping on that side of town. There are few places with adequate charging equipment and how would anyone feel if they pulled up to buy gas and the nozzle did not fit or, if you had to have a special card to use the pump. If there is more than one standard, is there really a standard?


----------



## sirwattsalot (Aug 27, 2012)

Most J1772 sockets and plugs are plastic but it is the contacts in them that make all the difference. Some are level 1, 15/16 amp. Some are level 2, 30 amp. Some are 60 to 80 amp. The aluminum J1772 is not standard and is not found on any production EV.


----------



## tenthousandclowns (Jun 21, 2012)

Anyone can buy a Tesla HPWC from the tesla website and make it as public or private as they like... I am only talking about the AC destination chargers, not the DC superchargers. Sometimes the HPWC is adjacent to an also public J1772, the important difference to me is that the Tesla charger can provide 19kw and the J1772 often more like 7kw or less.

No leads on a salvage or homemade tesla inlet port?


----------



## sirwattsalot (Aug 27, 2012)

OK, I almost see where you are going with this. Tesla should be able to replace a broken one so it stands to reason that Tesla has it but, I don't know if they will sell it to you because it is proprietary and no one else will have it until a model S lands in a salvage yard. But how would you wire it? There must be a fast charger other than Tesla's that we can safely install and one that would not violate the electrical code?


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

tenthousandclowns said:


> Anyone can buy a Tesla HPWC from the tesla website and make it as public or private as they like...?


 Can they ?.?
Many reports of folk being prevented buying various Tesla spares without being registered owners and having a genuine reason for the replacement.
This sounds a lot like the Volt replacement battery pack....listed as a cheap spare at the dealers, but only available to owners with on an exchange basis with high dealer installation costs to be added !


----------



## sirwattsalot (Aug 27, 2012)

Karter2 said:


> Can they ?.?
> Many reports of folk being prevented buying various Tesla spares without being registered owners and having a genuine reason for the replacement.
> This sounds a lot like the Volt replacement battery pack....listed as a cheap spare at the dealers, but only available to owners with on an exchange basis with high dealer installation costs to be added !


Yes and Tesla has sent out some nasty letters to Model S owners asking them not to use the Tesla chargers too much because some people leave the car plugged in for hours as if it were their own garage. I am just waiting for their reaction when other EV cars start plugging in with home made cords. The legal position would keep me away. Making your own illegal Tesla adapter is not a good DIY project.


----------



## tenthousandclowns (Jun 21, 2012)

Yes, they sell the wall charger for $750 on their website:
http://shop.teslamotors.com/collections/model-s-charging-adapters/products/high-power-wall-connector

Yes, I could buy a 19kw J1772 charging station from clipper creek, it is about $2,000, but that is not my point.

My point is to be able to use a PUBLIC tesla wall charger (not owned by tesla motors company), while I am on a road trip, not while at home. They are around; look on plugshare.

I would wire it the same as a J1772, it is just a different shape plug, from what I can tell. (by reading the tesla forum, not guaranteed information: http://my.teslamotors.com/forum/forums/hpwc-charging-nontesla-car


----------



## sirwattsalot (Aug 27, 2012)

Is the Tesla inlet DC, AC single phase or, AC three phase? I have a J1772 rated at 30 amps which is 240 volt AC single phase. I was under the impression that Tesla was using 80 amp DC but, I don't know.


----------



## Tm PV1 (Jun 5, 2010)

There seems to be confusion on this topic. This is about the 240 VAC High Power Wall Connector, NOT the DC Superchargers. From some investigative work done over at TMC, the Superchargers communicate with the cars in a different fashion that prevents anything other than a model S or X from using it (even early Model S must have the software enabled).

It is true that the supplied J1772 adapter with the Model S only changes the physical interface, the signaling is compatible between J1772 EVSE and the Model S (and Roadster for that matter). However, it is unknown if the Tesla HPWC uses J1772 signaling. It's likely, but not confirmed as far as I know.

The intended purpose of this thread is to take advantage of the AC HPWCs, not the superchargers. This is also irrelevant to the letter to owners about public charging. That was to people camping on the superchargers. All that may be needed is a female Tesla port to make an adapter to J1772, very similar to but opposite of the supplied adapter with the Model S. Since high power J1772 EVSE (higher than 30-40 amps) are rare to find in public, the Tesla HPWC is essentially that, a high power EVSE with a different plug on it. Being able to connect to one will enable 240 volt AC charging at up to 80 amps, the same as a high power J1772 EVSE. 

We are not going to be using the superchargers anytime soon. Of course, even gaining access to the HPWCs may prompt a letter from Tesla, as many of these were installed by Tesla at select locations. There is a page on their site where one can sign up to get up to two HPWCs for free.


----------



## Tm PV1 (Jun 5, 2010)

sirwattsalot said:


> Is the Tesla inlet DC, AC single phase or, AC three phase? I have a J1772 rated at 30 amps which is 240 volt AC single phase. I was under the impression that Tesla was using 80 amp DC but, I don't know.


The port on the Model S has two power pins, a ground, and two communication pins. In NA, the Model S uses 120 VAC or 240 VAC single phase, or 400 VDC from a Supercharger.

J1772 ports and connectors are available in different ampere ratings, the most common being 30 amps, but are available for up to 80 amps (see Clipper Creek CS-100).


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

Don't forget that to utilize the capabilities of the Tesla EVSE, you would also need a big onboard charger that can handle those power levels.


----------



## Ai! (May 9, 2014)

tesla's EVSE can choose which power level to use via center UI


----------



## tenthousandclowns (Jun 21, 2012)

Thank you TM PV1 for understanding my original point. I still haven't found a tesla inlet, but I did find this:

http://www.teslamotorsclub.com/forumdisplay.php/72-Tesla-Parts-for-Sale

There will be one on there sooner or later.


----------



## tenthousandclowns (Jun 21, 2012)

first one I've seen on ebay.
At $800, I will pass.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/K211-2013-T...ash=item43ea63f5a9:g:L1kAAOSwzgRW0ckF&vxp=mtr


----------



## tenthousandclowns (Jun 21, 2012)

Tesla charge port is installed and tested. Used it on a road trip. Charged from tesla EVSE at 11kw adjacent to a J1772 offering only 6kw. With standard AVC2 board.


----------

